# Do I need Anabin degree comparison for Work visa if I have a job offer?



## adamkaz (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

Do I need Anabin degree comparison for Work visa if I have a job offer from a German Company. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

adamkaz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do I need Anabin degree comparison for Work visa if I have a job offer from a German Company.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This link could be helpful,but don't be too optimistic because jobs are being cut in many industries.
https://www.bq-portal.de/en


----------

